# Open wound/laceration repair with a tendon repair



## twosmek (Apr 14, 2011)

So the md had a patient come in with a laceration to the forearm. He did the following procedures and documented them well.
1. irrigation and soft tissue excisional debridement right forearm laceration, 9x3.
2. Repair musculotendinous junction right FCU and palmaris longus tendons.
3. Layered closure right forearm laceration 9x3.

I was thinking of coding 25260 (repair of tendon, primary) and 12034 (intermediate repair extremity-7.6-12.5). Layers of closure were fascial, subcutaneous.  NCCI edits states that give a 1 edit and seeing as there was not the suturing of an incision made that it was the repair of the laceration wouldn't you be able to code both and what modifier would you use. 

Please help!!!


----------



## twosmek (Apr 19, 2011)

Still could use some help, please


----------

